# NDG : Skervesen Raptor - many pic`s



## Birdman (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi guys,

Wednesday I received this wonderful guitar .... my custom made "Raptor" made by Skervesen Guitars.

First I have to say ....Thank you guys at Skervesen.
These guys make a really great job. 

That guitar is so incredible that I love them very very much. The playability, the sound, the feel and the optics are so fantastic.

here are my Spec`s :

Body : Raptor
6 string
Headstock Design : von Modell SWAN 
body - ash
finish - Lack acrylic clear matt
top - flame maple ---> Farbe ??
neck - bolt on, 5-piece rosewood + ebony , matching with body top headstock


fingerboard - ebony
pickups - set of Bare Knuckle 
pots - push pull for coil split + 3 way toggle
binding - Ivoroid on Headstock, Body and Neck
frets - stainless steel 
tuners - Locking Hipshot
bridge - Hipshot
strap locks Dunlop
Hardware : black
Nut with : 43 mm 
Nut Typ : Graphit
Scale Length : 25,5"
hard case


*Today I would like to start showing some pictures*


----------



## Birdman (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## dschonn (Sep 16, 2012)

oh my fucking god this is beyond sexy! congrats dude!


----------



## SiggyCertified (Sep 16, 2012)

Love it dude! Congrats!


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Sep 16, 2012)

Excellent photos. !!!
Let it serve You to the fullest


----------



## joe-tofu (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome! Can't wait for mine!


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats, Birdman and thanks for all of those awesome pics!


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Sep 16, 2012)

MY GOD! That thing is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! It seems every day for the past week there's a new Skervesen NGD and they just get better and better.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 16, 2012)

Holy Crap!!! Absolutely Stunning!!! Skervesen FTW!!!!


----------



## Al NiCotin (Sep 16, 2012)

It looks like Skervesen made what they call a "Value Analysis" in the industry.
Something like "there's already a plate with screws on the back - why add [_another one_] ?"  - I really enjoy this 

Awesome guitar and packaging!

HNGD


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 16, 2012)

Amazing!! The stain on the maple top just ads a whole other level to this instrument. Happy NGD!


----------



## GTailly (Sep 17, 2012)

Best one I have seen from Skervesen to this point. Truly beautiful instrument. This thing must screams! Lovely top in combination with the pickups.
Enjoy the new baby.


----------



## imprinted (Sep 17, 2012)

Woah. That's beautiful - congratulations!


----------



## Birdman (Sep 17, 2012)

Many thanks to everyone for the kind words

Next days I`ll let you know more about that beast.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 17, 2012)

really nice guitar and those photos are most excellent.


----------



## Birdman (Sep 17, 2012)

I do not know how old the company Skervesen is but Jarek of Skervsen builds guitars already a long time.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 17, 2012)

i came


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Sep 17, 2012)

that is absolutely stunning! WANT WANT WANT!!!!


----------



## JamesM (Sep 17, 2012)

Doesn't really matter, they're both pulling huge influence from the same place. 


Sure looks great! I hope it plays, sounds and feels good. Enjoy it.


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 17, 2012)

Skervesen is going for the Blackmachine market...I thought that was pretty obvious in what the guy was saying originally. Huffy is doing something similar, but i'm guessing his name of Black-Droid has nothing to do with the Blackmachine name.


----------



## F0rte (Sep 17, 2012)

canuck brian said:


> Actually I don't see a resemblance to the Raptor here, but yours is more akin to the BRJ guitars I've seen. Huffy started using the same cuts as Blackmachine so I'd say your guitar might be easily pulling some influence there too.
> 
> Skervesen is going for the Blackmachine market...I thought that was pretty obvious in what the guy was saying originally. Huffy is doing something similar, but i'm guessing his name of .......... has nothing to do with the Blackmachine name.



I feel there are going off of the same widths as well as bolt on placement, but what's wrong with having somewhere to start and then innovating after time goes on? That's what many companies do. I do agree that they are going for the Blackmachine market though. I personally love the look, but that's not really what matters. What matter's is how it feels. Until we hear what OP has to say about how it plays, my lips are sealed!


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 17, 2012)

LolWotGuitar said:


> I feel there are going off of the same widths as well as bolt on placement, but what's wrong with having somewhere to start and then innovating after time goes on? That's what many companies do. I do agree that they are going for the Blackmachine market though. I personally love the look, but that's not really what matters. What matter's is how it feels. Until we hear what OP has to say about how it plays, my lips are sealed!



I wasn't knocking the actual build at all, just responding to another user who deleted the pics of their guitar that they mentioned Sker was pulling influences from. 

I've seen nothing but quality work from Sker to date and i'm hoping to see a lot more come. Besides, there are very very few builders that are actulaly NOT drawing influences from other builders or manufacturers these days, myself included.


----------



## SiggyCertified (Sep 17, 2012)

canuck brian said:


> Skervesen is going for the Blackmachine market...



Interesting... cause i'm pretty sure it's the other way around. Neither Jarek or Maciek came to me asking me if I wanted a custom built by them, I went to them..... but regardless, no harm done, they deserve the business.


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 17, 2012)

SiggyCertified said:


> Interesting... cause i'm pretty sure it's the other way around. Neither Jarek or Maciek came to me asking me if I wanted a custom built by them, I went to them..... but regardless, no harm done, they deserve the business.



You think BLackmachine is trying to cash in on the Sker market? I'm very confused.

My statement meant that Sker is tapping into the demand for Blackmachines by building guitars that are basically emulating the exact style and materials used by BM right down to the type of binding. Since BM was doing this for quite some time, i'm saying that Sker is emulating them.


----------



## Amanita (Sep 17, 2012)

canuck brian said:


> You think BLackmachine is trying to cash in on the Sker market? I'm very confused.


i think he's merely stating that Raptor model was created as an answer to an explicit demand from customer(s).
there is no reason anyone couldn't order something original from them, eg. my bass, still awaiting delivery of pickups, designed by means of exchange of thoughts and ideas between Jarek and me


----------



## elq (Sep 17, 2012)

Well... to be fair to Brain, I'm pretty sure the very first skervesen guitar posted here was http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/200010-ngd-terrormachine-skervesen.html about as close an exact blackmachine copy as possible


----------



## Amanita (Sep 17, 2012)

elq said:


> Well... to be fair to Brain, I'm pretty sure the very first skervesen guitar posted here was http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/200010-ngd-terrormachine-skervesen.html about as close an exact blackmachine copy as possible


sigh. as stated a number of times in that thread, as a one-off, for a friend, after he bugged them mercilessly for it 
none is denying Blackmachine inspiration, that is clearly what market wants 

edit. just to keep them facts straight. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/198498-skervesen-guitars.html
this would be the first Skervesen guitar posted here. didn't make nearly as much splash as the Terrormachine thing, one could wonder why


----------



## elq (Sep 17, 2012)

I understand. And I have no issues with that. I was just trying to illuminate (what I think) Brian was getting at.

And note, that wasn't really a one off -

Some of my custom guitar....



> Next up is my Skerveson Chaos Machine... built by Skerveson Guitars, a custom shop out of Poland... it's a bit of a Black Machine knock off... but there is actually quite a bit that is different about it... even the headstock is changed a bit since there are a few things about the BM headstocks I don't like... this guitar is just a workhorse.. plays excellent, and is totally different from my other guitars in terms of tonewoods... I did a different spin on the backplate... they custom engraved my bands logo, and the reason for "Chaos Machine"... is the name of my band is The Chaos Agent...
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...



Just so I'm absolutely clear - 
I don't care either way. I bear no ill will towards Skerveson, it just seems like the market for Skerveson and Blackmachine have a lot of overlap (which I'm pretty sure was Brian's point).

Edited to make it even more clear: If I could order a "Chaos Machine", I would  because getting a guitar out of Doug seems to be an exceptionally tough thing to do, and you guys seem to be *much* more open and productive


----------



## Amanita (Sep 17, 2012)

elq said:


> And note, that wasn't really a one off -
> 
> Some of my custom guitar....


well, that shut me up, sir...


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, that was a moment when I simply broke up and made the guy the guitar he wanted. As he's saying, it's his workhorse and we didn't want to make a big deal of it. It wouldn't be a problem for us to make Blackmachine replicas fulltime but we don't want to base our company on someone else's success our whole life. Fortunately, we don't have to do it for a living, our company's other business is enough to support us 

And quite frankly, what makes us most happy, is this whole Internet hype, your e-mails, NGDs, waiting for new pictures, and so on. Somehow, this is the greatest satisfaction for us!


----------



## fortisursus (Sep 18, 2012)

Skervesen is turning into the new and improved Black Machine!


----------



## mcrdsd911 (Sep 18, 2012)

Great looking guitar man  regardless who built it. It kicks ass !! all these guitars have there own special touch. To all builders , Thank you for kick ass sexy guitars and propably the best costumer service ever !!


----------



## Kro497 (Sep 18, 2012)

Skervesen is impressing me more and more... Gorgeous guitar dude, congrats!


----------



## Nag (Sep 21, 2012)

it's a Blackmachine with a different name on the headstock, and hopefully a different price tag as well... but HNGD !


----------



## Birdman (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi guys,

thanks you all for the kind words again.
After a week and a few days ago I would like to give you a little feedback about my Skervesen Raptor. I`ve played it every day since I have it.

First I have to say...... IT`s a KILLER GUITAR and I`m really happy with it

The build quality is absolutely fantastic. It plays really nice, feels very very smooth and sounds very balanced. It is a Tone Monster I highly recommend the guys at Skervesen and their guitars.


----------



## jahosy (Sep 21, 2012)

Birdman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I highly recommend Skervesen and their guitars.



My wife would be furious when she sees this comment  haha


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 24, 2012)

How much do you want for it? Must have xD

Very happy NGD I can tell


----------



## AscendingMatt (Sep 24, 2012)

damn im impressed!


----------



## engage757 (Sep 24, 2012)

fortisursus said:


> Skervesen is turning into the new and improved Black Machine!




wishful thinking.


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Sep 28, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> How much do you want for it? Must have xD
> 
> Very happy NGD I can tell



Hi, simply send us your specs via email and you'll know .


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh ffffffuck that NECK JOINT

agh how am I supposed to choose between you guys or BlacKat for my next guitar


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 28, 2012)

jephjacques said:


> Oh ffffffuck that NECK JOINT
> 
> agh how am I supposed to choose between you guys or BlacKat for my next guitar



Either way your getting a guitar made by the same people


----------



## SiggyCertified (Sep 28, 2012)

jephjacques said:


> Oh ffffffuck that NECK JOINT
> 
> agh how am I supposed to choose between you guys or BlacKat for my next guitar



LOLOLOLOL This is too good...


----------



## lecorff (Sep 28, 2012)

really sexy guitar man! HNGD love how the pickup selector and the pickup covers look like you just can't kill them, fuckin' heavy duty haha! anyways, have fun playing!


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 28, 2012)

seriously delish!


----------



## MatrixClaw (Oct 1, 2012)

WOW the figuring on that flame is just crazy and the neck... AWESOME!


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Oct 12, 2012)

Beautiful guitar! I'm curious what other high end guitars you've played and how this stacks up to them. This is a unique guitar, but it can be of a similar quality level as others.


----------



## Birdman (Oct 12, 2012)

0 Xero 0 said:


> Beautiful guitar! I'm curious what other high end guitars you've played and how this stacks up to them. This is a unique guitar, but it can be of a similar quality level as others.



Thanks man !!

I have some PRS guitars and a Mayones Regius. Otherwise I owned a lot of PRS guitars the last years.
I can assure that the quality, playability and the sound of my Raptor is on top level.

Love the Raptor more and more


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Oct 13, 2012)

You should make a playthrough or demo or something...


----------



## thepylestory (Oct 14, 2012)

Beautiful guitar!! Makes me even more excited to receive mine tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 15, 2012)

amazing axe!

congrats


----------



## VonKebbels (Oct 15, 2012)

That guitar looks amazing! I have a Skervesen 7 string coming this week. Looking at your pictures certainly doesn't make the wait any easier.


----------



## j_m_s (Oct 18, 2012)

WOW. this is phenomenal. great work!


----------



## Rectionmaarten (Mar 30, 2013)

Can't stop looking at this guitar...


----------

